# Fake Rock Backgrounds and Platforms



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Is there any good guides on how to make good scenary/platforms using things such as polysterene and otehr crafting materials?

There was a really good thread i read on here about how he'd got fake rock and covered it in pva and tissue paper and spray painted it but i seem to have totally lost where it was (i thought it was a sticky in here or breeding, the guy was talking about it step by step and was making it for baby lizards he bred)

I have to be honest.

I have ZERO creative ability when it comes to things like arts and crafts, i'm useless with a paintbrush and i am never going to be sculpting statues...

But i can do DIY and cut out basic shapes and would love to create a sort of rocky outcrop/ledge for two of my vivariums.

Are there any good guides on what to use and how to do it, or anyone capable of teaching the creatively crippled a nice how to?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I think you are talking about the threads Thrasops created? Just search for threads by him and they should be easy enough to find.



Gavin.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

I will give it a go...

In the meantime...if anyone is capable of pointing my in the right direction for good guides/books that would be great too.

Arts and crafts is a definite weak area for me


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Found that thread too! 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1078307-exo-terra-setups-hatchling-lizards-2.html


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

You could also look at the threads tomcannon( think that's his name ) made for his vivarium design for Rankin's Dragons. There are plenty on here it's just a case of sifting through them.



Gavin.


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

I can give you some advise on it but it might not suit you. 

I'm currently making a 3d background out of concrete. Yes concrete. It's more permanent than foam, tissue paper and paint but it is also a lot safer and heavier. 

Step one- staple gun chicken wire to the back and sides of your Viv. 

Step two- scrumple news paper into shapes that you would like in your Viv. 

Step three- wrap shapes in chicken wire

Step four- staple gun your shapes onto your Viv where you want them

Step five- concrete over it

Step six- after its dry concrete over it again

Step seven- (optional) sand it to make it smooth once dry

Step eight- paint on some pond Sealent to make it water proof

Step nine- when dry coat again and again. 3 coats needed. 

Step ten- leave the Viv open to air for at least a week just to be sure it's all set and the smell of the Sealent has gone

you can paint it before you put your Sealent on if you want but I prefer the concrete look it's up to you. 

Anyway, that's it. Hope this helps


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

The concrete method sounds interesting, it sounds like it would give amore rock like texture, but the issue would be the weight.

Its not a single Viv i have several in a stack, so the idea of kingspan and shaping it/grouting over it seems more suitable.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are a few of my other threads detailing my adventures building fake rock walls. For some reason, due to a quirk of the forum a lot of the pictures get deleted... very annoying.

Plenty of information about the way I do things and why though. 


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/878380-naturalistic-snake-enclosures-fake-walls.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1069399-small-lizard-terrarium-prototype-papier.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1069757-again-fake-rock-wall-prototype.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1070138-i-have-good-feeling-about.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1077743-steppe-runner-eremias-arguta-36-a.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/1077027-platyceps-saharicus-48-wadi-araba.html


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Thrasops said:


> Here are a few of my other threads detailing my adventures building fake rock walls. For some reason, due to a quirk of the forum a lot of the pictures get deleted... very annoying.
> 
> Plenty of information about the way I do things and why though.
> 
> ...



Thank you!! It will be very useful.... I'm looking at taking a week off to have a go at creating a rocky background/platform basking area.

I have the creativity of a cave man so wish me luck!


----------



## anni (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't know if this is of any use,but in my very large aquarium I used polystyrene glued / wired together and heat gunned the structure into shape,gave it a coating or two of sand cement mix and I added some cement colourant. Before it dried I ran a paint brush around to give it a natural look. If you run some grooves across before brushing it gives that stratified effect and looks very natural.
For the aquarium I soaked it for a while before adding fish and it has been there for about 2 years
Terry


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

sorry to interrupt thread



anni said:


> Don't know if this is of any use,but in my very large aquarium I used polystyrene glued / wired together and heat gunned the structure into shape,gave it a coating or two of sand cement mix and I added some cement colourant. Before it dried I ran a paint brush around to give it a natural look. If you run some grooves across before brushing it gives that stratified effect and looks very natural.
> For the aquarium I soaked it for a while before adding fish and it has been there for about 2 years
> Terry


did you do a build log of this and if so, link please, ta


----------



## anni (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi. No I'm afraid not ,but the build was quite straight forward.I just built the rough shape from pieces of polystyrene packing glueing them together with some dabs of silicone. Once dry I took the sharp edges off with a hot air gun ,but you have to be careful not to set it alight although it should be no problem as long as you don't over do it.
Once you have the shape just coat it with a cement mix. I used the ready mixed mortar which should be ample.Rather than paint it after I used a cement coloring agent.
The method I used to apply the cement was with a cheap paint brush,it will probably require a few coats to achieve a reasonable thickness which will also give you the opportunity to include some natural looking shapes.
Standard sand cement mix does not contain any toxins the only problem with fresh new cement mixes is their ability to raise the PH level .As far as my aquarium build I just soaked it for a few days to remove the alkalines
I found it a very cheap and effective way to build realistic looking aquarium /vivarium features.
Just a final thought I know some people coat with varnishes but not only do I find this unnecessary but if you leave the stonework porous it is more able to support algae/epiphyte growth.
Hope this helps Terry


----------

